# Vektorprogramm? Worauf achten?



## Sebigf (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich nutze schon seit 2-3 Jahren sehr oft Photoshop.
Nun fragen immer mehr Leute nach Vektorgrafiken.

Nun meine Frage, welche Programme sind wohl am besten geeignet, wenn ich auch mit PS arbeiten möchte!?

Mir ist wichtig, dass es möglichst flexibel ist und evtl. auch mit PS dateien arbeiten kann.

Wichtige Frage: Lassen sich normale JPG, TIFF, PSD dateien einfach in Vektorgrafiken umrechnen? Wenn ja, nur mit einem bestimmten Proggie?

Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2005)

Hi,
also Freehand und Illustrator sind da so die Professionellen, und natürlich gibt es auch noch CorelDraw (so am Rande erwähnt, bitte nicht schlagen).
Beide Programme lassen sich in den Workflow mit PS integrieren.
Also keines der Vektorprogs kann mit PSD-Dateien umgehen. Pixelbasierende Bilder kannst du mit Freehand, Illustrator CS2 und Streamline/CorelTrace umwandeln, obwohl ich ein verfechter des selber machens bin weil man dann doch die besseren Vektorbilder erhält.
Nur so am Rande: Heutzutage arbeiten alle sogenannten Vektorprogramme mit Bezierkurven da sich damit Kurven darstellen lassen was mit Vektoren eigentlich nicht geht, der Name hatt sich aber trotzdem durchgesetzt.

Viele Grüße


----------

